# Dark Sky Rainbow: WOC friendly



## blazeno.8 (Jun 23, 2008)

Deleted.


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh wow... This is absolutely gorgeous!  (As a fellow glasses wearer...I'm loving the fact that your frames don't diminish the look.)

Stunning!


----------



## f!erce (Jun 23, 2008)

this is awesome!!  beautiful!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 23, 2008)

Beautiful look!  I'm not a fan of rainbow looks on myself, but I would definitely wear this one!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

such pretty colors on you


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone!
I'm not really a fan of the rainbow look myself, because I never really saw the colors as being truly "rainbow" and something was always lacking.  I like this one though because the colors are strong enough.  I think I'd like to up the amp on the green though...


----------



## f!erce (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Thank you everyone!
I'm not really a fan of the rainbow look myself, because I never really saw the colors as being truly "rainbow" and something was always lacking.  I like this one though because the colors are strong enough.  I think I'd like to up the amp on the green though..._

 
exactly right about the colors


----------



## Bex 1 (Jun 23, 2008)

this is wonderful!
are all your products mac? and do u think this would suit all skin tones? or would it not look so striking?


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jun 23, 2008)

WHAT! that is HOT! I must try this like now... especially for my cousin who swears that black girls can't do the rainbow eye .. even if I have shown her that they can multiple times...

thanks hun!


----------



## wyntyr (Jun 23, 2008)

That is absolutely stunning! I love it and I love not only the colors that you chose but the application. Great job!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 23, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!  I am glad you did a tut!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bex 1* 

 
_this is wonderful!
are all your products mac? and do u think this would suit all skin tones? or would it not look so striking?_

 
No, some of the products I used were Urban Decay and Smashbox.  Majority of the products were MAC, but also LE or DC.  If you're looking for dupes, I know that Maybelline cooling effects eyeshadows are like the DC'd shadesticks and don't crease on me.

It would suit all skintones because this was really an idea that I started and then someone else who is much farer than me picked it up and then I took from that.  She used Ben Nye I think, and it looks like she used a darker base.  She also used a brighter crease color than I did.


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Perple1 (Jun 23, 2008)

in a word...gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 23, 2008)

like a gothic rainbow look. cute


----------



## frocher (Jun 23, 2008)

I love it, gorgeous.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's really pretty


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jun 24, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Morosity (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, that's a beautiful look!, I like the way the colours sort of blend effortlessly.


----------



## doniad101 (Jun 24, 2008)

I <3 your tutorials! Great job! Thanks for posting! Cant wait to see more tuts! You are extremely helpful!


----------



## moonlit (Jun 24, 2008)

beautiful!! Love the combination of colors on u


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_like a gothic rainbow look. cute_

 
Black is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## CeCe88 (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG youre eyes are BEAUTIFUL


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 26, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous
LOVE IT


----------



## Ketchup38 (Jun 28, 2008)

Totally love it!


----------



## Starr1 (Jun 28, 2008)

This look is gorgeous! *Runs off to go try it out*


----------



## natzz (Jun 29, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## vogueBLACK (Jul 4, 2008)

That is beautiful! I'm definitely going to try that!


----------



## korede2 (Jul 4, 2008)

wow, absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2008)

you are so beautiful!


----------



## PMBG83 (Jul 6, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 8, 2008)

Very pretty!!!!


----------



## richelleneB (Jul 8, 2008)

oh wow - love the lips! thanks for sharing!


----------



## OohJeannie (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome look! You have some skills!!


----------



## concertina (Jul 8, 2008)

This looks amazing!! Your instructions were so clear and concise; love it!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Jul 8, 2008)

BEAUTIFULLLLLL!!!!!!! Love the look and you are very pretty.


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, that is really creative! Simply stunning!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 11, 2008)

I really want to try this look, it's gorgeous on you.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jul 12, 2008)

This look goes so beautifully with your skintone.


----------



## Showtime (Dec 9, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice Combo !!!


----------



## devin (Dec 9, 2008)

this is a great tutorial!! very pretty, great job!


----------



## ratmist (Dec 9, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 9, 2008)

This is just gorgeous!


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 9, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 9, 2008)

This is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## bsquared (Dec 15, 2008)

love the eyes! and the lip color is amazing!


----------



## gabi03 (Dec 16, 2008)

hawt


----------



## Miss World (Dec 20, 2008)

fantastic


----------



## ploylovesmac (Dec 22, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!
u look absolutely sunning
thanks for the tut hun!
xox


----------



## ploylovesmac (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ploylovesmac* 

 
_GORGEOUS!!!!!!
u look absolutely sunning
thanks for the tut hun!
xox_

 
i meant stunning lol


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well "sunning" is also a good thing right?
Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Dec 28, 2008)

*love it.*


----------



## LilSphinx (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, this is such a gorgeous look on you!


----------

